# Purina Pro Plan Focus



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

When we got our puppy the breeder had been feeding her Purina Pro Plan Focus LBP.

She seems to love it just fine, but I've always heard to stay away from the "Grocery store" brands.

Our other dog is on Fromm Gold and she loves it.

I talked to our Vet (who is also the breeder) and she swears by the Purina. She gives it to her GSD's as well.

A couple concerns I have with the Purina is that Shelby experiences softs stools regularly and has had a UTI. Not sure if these are related but we never had these issues with our other GSD who was fed Fromm Gold.

Shelby will be 6 months old on July 24th and weighs 57 lbs (as of last week)

Anyone offer any insight as to what I shoudl do?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I found the product (it is one I had not heard of). There is a lot of stuff there I really don't like. I was very happy with Fromm, which is what Beau was raised on though he had somewhat soft stools on it.

I found the page with the various products in the "pro plan" line
Dry Dog Food and Puppy Food - Purina® Pro Plan®


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

0pusX said:


> When we got our puppy the breeder had been feeding her Purina Pro Plan Focus LBP.
> 
> She seems to love it just fine, but I've always heard to stay away from the "Grocery store" brands.
> 
> ...


Be careful with what vets say about food. They are far from being experts on this topic. Read the ingredients, that's the best way right off the bat to see if the foods junk, which IMO is on a level of Taco Bell with by products. 

Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), pea fiber, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), dried egg product, fish oil, calcium phosphate, natural flavor, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, potassium citrate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried colostrum, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, garlic oil, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 
K-4457


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have fed Pro Plan for 25+ years, and was happy with it until recently. I have raised 4 generations of GSD's on it. But I have gotten tired of the smaller bags and bigger prices for the ingredients that you get. I am in the process of changing all of my dogs to Wellness. So if you like the Fromm, feed it to the puppy as well.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I feed Purina Pro Plan to one of my dogs because nothing else works. I'm not a fan of the ingredients but it's the only food he does well on. My other dog is on Fromm and does well on that. Since you pup seems to be having soft stool on the Pro Plan I would try Fromm. It would be easier for you to be able to feed both your dogs the same food I would imagine.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I only like Purina's specialized (vet) products and their Sport. Its the only kibble product I have ever found that keeps weight on my dogs.

ETA: I will say that their canned food is second only to Science Diet canned AD for palatability for picky dogs at our clinic. Some dogs that won't eat AD will chow down on half a can of their Adult Chicken and Rice.


----------

